# Invest in Hurghada



## laurentiu.roman

hi, anyone that already have bought some properties in Tiba resort or Makadi can share some information ? I looking to buy and rent and i need any advice . thank you


----------



## jackie2603

Hi, I have bought an apartment in Tiba Resort. What is it that you want to know?


----------



## laurentiu.roman

Hi . Thank you for your reply. First of all I have never been anywhere in Egypt, I'm living in uk for almost 5 years . I'm not getting to much money here (I'm a simple worker) and looks like there are small chances to be able to buy a house here in uk. From what I see a bank will borrow me some more money that will cover the price for a resale 1 bed apartment in Tiba palace or a studio in Tiba Resort. From your experience have you won any money buying and renting your property there ? I'm looking to have a Holliday in September or October there and just flights for me my wife and my sob are around 1000£. One all inclusive Holliday from TC is 1500 so I'm asking myself why anybody will rent my studio? Websites like airbnb Holliday lettings and other are full of properties there and don't look so busy and expensive , or I'm wrong?


----------



## jackie2603

Hi, I bought my apartment for myself, family and any friends that fancy a holiday in Hurghada. I don't plan to rent it out, as I don't think they get looked after. Flights can be expensive, depending on time of year, obviously school holidays being at a premium. Tiba Resort is quite far from anywhere, about 25 minutes into Hurghada but only 10 minutes from El Gouna which suits me. I bought mine from a company who also do rentals and they seem to manage to rent out properties quite well. It all depends what you want, hotels do have good deals and if you are only planning a yearly holiday then this may be the best option. For me, I go over 6 times a year and like the freedom of my own place and it will be my retirement home. If you need more info, let me know


----------



## laurentiu.roman

Hi. Would you mind to send some photos from there? One agency is selling there a furnished studio for £7000 , what do you think is a good price? My son is 1 year old now should be better for him to book the Holliday there in October? I understand is still to hot August and September. I don't have money for more than one Holliday per year ( even one is not so easy for us with the money) and for the moment I don't think I like to have every Holliday in same place . This is the reason that I'm thinking to buy and rent.


----------



## jackie2603

Hi, here are a couple of photos of Tiba Resort. £7000 doesn't seem a bad price for a furnished studio. My advice would be to visit Egypt/Hurghada first before making a decision, get a feel for the place and decide whether it is for you or not. Egypt is a fantastic country but it's not everyone's cup of tea.


----------

